# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour Myanmar - Yanngon (thời gian 4 ngày, bay VN)

## luongle.bgvn

*Tour du lịch Myanmar – Yangon*
*(Chương trình: 4 ngày 3 đêm, bay VN)*
_Xưa nay người ta thường gọi Myanmar là “đất nước Chùa Vàng” vì ở Yangon có ngôi chùa Shwe Dagon vĩ đại mạ vàng và có rất nhiều chùa tháp mạ vàng lộng lẫy khác rải rác khắp đất nước. Thế nhưng hình ảnh kiến trúc thống trị ở đây không phải là “chùa vàng” mà là “chùa tháp”, vì số lượng tháp chùa ở xứ sở này vượt xa tất cả mọi quốc gia Phật giáo khác. Chúng nhiều đến nỗi rất khó có thể thống kê nổi. Chỉ riêng một ngôi chùa dưới chân đồi Mandalay ở cố đô đã có tới 730 toà tháp, hay một vườn tháp cổ ở ngoại thành phố này đã có tới trên 2.000 ngôi tháp. Người ta ví tháp chùa ở Myanmar như nấm mọc trong rừng, chúng tồn tại hàng ngàn năm nay trên khắp đất nước và vẫn còn đang tiếp tục “mọc lên như nấm” ở mọi lúc, mọi nơi, trong mọi hoàn cảnh..._
*NGÀY 01  HÀ NỘI – YANGON                                          ( Ăn: Chiều)*
*              13h00* Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm đón khởi hành đi sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay VN 701 đi Yangon lúc 16:10. Đến sân bay Yangon.
*             18h10* Xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn tại sân bay đưa đi ăn tối và nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn Panaroma *** hoặc tương đương.
*NGÀY 02  YANGON - KYAIKHTIYO                                 ( Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)* 
               Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.Quý khách khởi hành đi Kyaikhtiyo, Trên đường đi ghé thăm Nghĩa trang Allied nơi chôn cất hơn 27.000 quân nhân. Đến chân núi Kyaikhtiyo, quý khách lên núi bằng “xe chuyên dụng của chính phủ” để lên trạm trung chuyển Yathetaung. Leo bộ hoặc thuê kiệu bốn người để lên Hòn Đá Vàng - một trong ba chốn linh thiêng nhất của người Myanmar nơi mà một ngôi chùa nhỏ được đặt trên khối đá được phủ kín bằng vàng và đứng thăng bằng một cách đáng kinh ngạc trên cạnh của vách đá và ở đây quý khách được thưởng ngoạn cảnh hoàng hôn bình yên đầy màu sắc trên đỉnh núi. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Mountain Top hoặc tương đương*.*
*NGÀY 03 : KYAIKHTIYO - YANGON                                  ( Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)      * 
               Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách quay về Yangon Trên đường quý khách ghé thăm Bago nơi có : chùa Shwetharlyaung_ nơi có tượng Phật dài 55m, chùa Shwemawdaw_ ngôi chùa có chiều cao vượt qua cả Shwedagon, thăm một khu chợ địa phương. Nghỉ đêm tại Summit Parkview hoặc tương đương.
*NGÀY  04 : YANGON – HÀ NỘI                                         ( Ăn: Sáng, Trưa) * 
               Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, quý khách đi thăm chùa Swedagon nổi tiếng, nơi vẫn được chọn làm điểm khởi đầu cho chuyến hành trình đến với “miền đất Vàng – Trái tim phật giáo”. thăm Karaweik, thuyền của hoàng gia, thăm chùa Chaukhtutgyi, nơi có tượng Phật nằm khổng lồ dài 72m, cao 16m. Sau bữa trưa, đoàn tự do mua sắm tại Chợ đồ đá Bogyoke Aung San*.*
*               16.10* Đoàn ra sân bay, đón chuyến bay VN700 (19.10 – 21.30).
*               21.30* Đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe đưa quý khách về điểm tập trung ban đầu. Kết thúc chuyến đi.
*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH : 13.500.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 16 khách)*
*Khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ để được ghép đoàn.*
** Bao gồm:*
_- Vé máy bay khứ hồi HAN - Yagon - HAN (bay Hãng hàng không Quốc gia Việt Nam)._
_- Khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm thành phố (02ng ười/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3ng ười/phòng._
_- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình, vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần một._
_- Visa nhập cảnh Myanmar._
_- Phương tiện vận chuyển trong và ngoài nước: xe du lịch máy lạnh đời mới._
_- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt, Bảo hiểm du lịch toàn cầu AIG mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD/ vụ._
** Không bao gồm:*
_- Phí làm hộ chiếu, chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là, phòng đơn, thuế VAT._
** Ghi chú:*  
_ - K__hách đi bằng hộ chiếu, trẻ em có hộ chiếu riêng hoặc chung cùng bố, mẹ còn hạn trên 6 tháng._
_ - Trẻ em dư ới 2 tuổi thu 40% 2 - d ưới 12 tuổi thanh toán 75% giá tour_ _(ngủ cùng người lớn); từ 12 tuổi trở lên thanh toán bằng người lớn._
_- Giá trên không áp dụng cho dịp cao điểm như: 30/4 & 01/5,Quốc khánh, Noel, Tết, Hội chợ Quốc tế_
_  - Giá trên áp dụng cho đoàn khởi hành từ Hà Nội -_ _Đoàn 15 ng ười lớn mới có HDV Việt Nam theo đoàn__._
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Chi nhánh: 199 Chùa Chuông – TP. Hưng Yên*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0461/ Hotline: 0975 410 995 – Ms Lương*
*Email: * *luongdl1989@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

